# How far can white racing homers fly???



## bluej562 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was told [email protected] white racing homers could only fly no more than 50 miles from there loft. I
Understand [email protected] colored homers can fly up to 1000 miles. Is this true about white homers?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone that makes statements like the above is crazy, Genetics in pigeons determines colour and homing ability, If one has the skill or luck to breed a genetically white bird with the homing genetics of a racing homer and they train and condition the bird it can potentially fly just aswell as any other racing homer distance wise, Maybe it won't win but it can do the distance.


----------



## bluej562 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tanks NZ Pigeon,
I just want to use them for a white dove release service and furthest distance is 150 miles. I didn't know if they would make it.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

just train them and keep them fit they should be able to fly that distance with little to no problem . but you have to put in the time . you get out what you put in .


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

mine can fly 200 miles, with color breeds sometimes it's just luck. I only have one white pigeon which i bought from a old racer who quit.


----------



## bluej562 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm new @ this... Wats the best way to condition these birds for 150 mile trip? @ Pigeon friend, How old was the bird bought from the racer?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The problem with many white birds is They are not selected for there homing instincts when used as release birds. NOW with that said YES they can fly most any distances if they are bred and selected right. As for now Yes many could get lost at a shorter distances. But the trained and selected birds will not as easy. Often white feathered birds the feather will break down over a race season. The idea is to raise for flying not color. But when raising for both one must select the better birds to crry forward there ability. That is the mistake some have made not breeding the birds as well as they should have.


----------



## bluej562 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is there a certain distance that I should keep the white homers at???


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

You need to train them and find out how far your particular birds can fly, All birds are different, Just because a bird is white does not give it the same ability as a different white bird from a different loft.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

First, I actually own an all white homer that can go 200 miles, haven't gone any farther with him yet because he got a late start this year. Also one of the best birds my grandfather ever owned was a racing homer that was a pure white hen he bought from somone in Hawaii. And to what NZ commented on as well, For someone to strickly say that a white racing homer can only fly 50 miles is a ridiculous statement.


----------

